# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Κατι καλο και φθηνο

## nickos46

Για καποιων που δεν εχει χρηματα γαι να αγοραση μια πρωτεινη ηπαρχη κατι αλλο καλο και εναλακτικο. μπορητε να αγορασεται γαλα σε σκονη. ενα φλιντζανι απο αυτο θα σας δοσει περιπου 32γρ. πρωτεινη. εαν προσθεσετε ακομα φρεσκο γαλα και μια μπαλα παγωτο το κτιπησετε και το ποιητε και τελοσ φατε και ενα γιαουρτι τοτε θα παρετε 50γρ. πρωτεινη που ειναι αρκετα

----------


## BRaWNy

*Μόνο που δεν είναι καθόλου καλή επιλογή τροφής για μποντυμπίλντερς και ειδικά σε τέτοια μεγάλη ποσότητα.
Σιγουρα η ποσότητα αυτή σκόνης γάλακτος θα προκαλέσει "προβληματα", όπως διάρροια πέρα απο τα φουσκώματα, τα αέρια και την κατακράτηση υποδόρειων υγρων.

Αυτά κατα την δική μου άποψη, γνώση και γνωμη.
*

----------


## nickos46

Το εχεις δοκιμασει και το κρινεις η απλα το λες ετσι .  :01. Wink:

----------


## v@g

Προφανώς μιλάς για cheat meal, έτσι;

----------


## ouzo

> ενα φλιντζανι απο αυτο θα σας δοσει περιπου 32γρ. πρωτεινη


Εννοείς 1 φλυτζάνι σκόνη ή 1 φλυτζάνι αραιωμένο?
Επειδή δεν έχω δει σκόνη γάλακτος αραιωμένη με νερό σε 1 φλυτζάνι να δίνει τόση ποσότητα.

----------


## gpol

50γρ πρωτεινη και καμια 70-75γρ λακτοζη. Cheat meal

----------


## Nick3

Εγώ ούτε για cheat meal δε θα το έτρωγα!!!

----------


## top_gun

Σιγουρα μετα απο αυτο θα τρεχεις στην τουαλετα κ θα σε παιθανει η κοιλια σου...μην το κανεις

----------


## Teo70

Σίγουρα cheat meal αφού λέει και γιά παγωτό.

----------


## nickos46

Εγω δεν εχω δει κανα μωρο να εχει προβληματα στο να τα χωνεψη η φουσκωμα αερια και κατακρατιση υγρων γιατι ειναι παιδικη τροφη και ειναι ορος γαλακτος οτι εχει και η whey .ειναι σκονη γαλακτος και συγκεκριμενα για μωρα. χωρης την προσθηκη τον αλλων συστατικων βεβαια.

----------


## Nick3

> Εγω δεν εχω δει *κανα μωρο* να εχει προβληματα στο να τα χωνεψη η φουσκωμα αερια *και κατακρατιση υγρων* γιατι ειναι παιδικη τροφη και ειναι ορος γαλακτος οτι εχει και η whey .ειναι σκονη γαλακτος και συγκεκριμενα για μωρα. χωρης την προσθηκη τον αλλων συστατικων βεβαια.



Κοψίματα σε μωρό έχεις δει?  :01. lol:

----------


## nickos46

εχεις δη εσυ. ενταξη μην τρελενεσται. μια προταση εκανα... μην με κρεμασετε κιολας. οποιος θελει το κανει ετσι δεν αναγκασα κανεναν.  :04. Box:

----------


## v@g

Ο καθένας τη γνώμη του λέει! Δεν παίζουν παρεξηγήσεις!   :01. Smile Wide:  

 :05. Squat:

----------


## Nick3

> εχεις δη εσυ. ενταξη μην τρελενεσται. μια προταση εκανα... μην με κρεμασετε κιολας. οποιος θελει το κανει ετσι δεν αναγκασα κανεναν.


Relax man αφού έβαλα και smilie!!!

----------


## top_gun

> Εγω δεν εχω δει κανα μωρο να εχει προβληματα στο να τα χωνεψη η φουσκωμα αερια και κατακρατιση υγρων γιατι ειναι παιδικη τροφη και ειναι ορος γαλακτος οτι εχει και η whey .ειναι σκονη γαλακτος και συγκεκριμενα για μωρα. χωρης την προσθηκη τον αλλων συστατικων βεβαια.


Στην ποσοτητα που ανεφερες σιγουρα τα αποτελεσματα θα ειναι διαφορετικα αποσο νομιζεις.απλα σου λεμε οτι δεν ειναι σωστη η λυση αυτην που λες

----------


## BRaWNy

*Κανένα μωρό δεν του δίνουμε τέτοιες ποσότητες.
Εγω έχω δυο παιδιά και κάποτε ήταν και μωρά, και φυσικά και είχαν φουσκώματα, κόψιμο αλλά και αέρια, όπως όλοι οι άνθρωποι και σίγουρα δεν ηταν απο ή μόνο το γάλα ή την σκόνη γάλακτος.
Το γάλα είναι για τα μωρά, κατα την δική μου άποψη.

Δεν είναι κακή η πρότασή σου για περίοδο όγκου, απλά είναι λίγο υπερβολική στις δόσεις και έχει και μια υπερβολή στις επιλογές, και στις 4 επιλογές του συνόλου του γεύματος έχεις γαλακτοκομικά, πέρα απο την σκόνη γάλακτος με το γάλα έχεις και γιαούρτι και παγωτό και οι 4 αυτές επιλογές μαζί δεν την κάνουν πιό φθηνή.
Και δεν πειράζει βέβαια αν είναι και cheat meal, όλοι κάνουμε απο αυτά, εγω πάντως μόλις τελειωσω την προετοιμασία φέτος θα την πέσω για μερικές μέρες σε ποσότητες παγωτών κι ας έχω και φουσκώματα κ.λ.π. και φυσικά όχι μόνο σε παγωτά, φυσικά αυτό δεν θα γινεται μόνιμα όπως είπα.
Το ίδιο θα κάνουν πιστεύω και όσοι προετοιμάζω.

Αυτο ηθελα να διαχωρίσω πάνω στην πρότασή σου και όχι να την κατηγορήσω.
Επίσης και το ότι δεν είναι λύση αντικατάστασης ενός σωστού γεύματος ή μιας δόσης whey, απλά είναι μια πρόταση για ποικιλία ας πούμε, σαν κάτι πρόσθετο ας πούμε.
Λογικά όποιος κάνει σοβαρό μποντυμπίλντιγκ και παίρνει και συμπληρωματα πέραν των κανονικών και επιθυμητών "σωστών" γευμάτων, δεν ανιτκαθιστά ποτέ κάποιο γεύμα του, δηλαδή δεν αφήνει ποτέ να έρθει σε κατάσταση έκτακτης λύσης, απλά προσθέτει ανάλογα τα κέφια του και τους στόχους του κάθε περίοδο ή αντικαθιστά έστω κάτι σκόπιμα όχι απο ανάγκη.
*

----------


## nickos46

sorry αμα το ειδατε ετσι. δεν το ειπα με κακια.αντιθετως ......και ουτε εχω παρεξηγησει κανεναν,σας θεωρο φιλαρακια μου ετσι.nick δεν απαντ.

----------


## billys15

Btw πού βρισκουμε αυτην την σκονη γαλακτος; Εχει τιποτα σε σουπερ μαρκετς; ( σορρυ αν ειναι χαζη η ερωτηση,αλλα δεν ξερω  πού υπαρχει  :02. Smile:  )

----------


## anastasisk

Νικο για τσεκαρε λιγο τον καταλογο του Bodybuilding.gr Store,σιγουρα θα βρεις συμπληρωματα σε αρκετα χαμηλες τιμες.Και καλα και φθηνα.

----------


## gpol

> Btw πού βρισκουμε αυτην την σκονη γαλακτος; Εχει τιποτα σε σουπερ μαρκετς; ( σορρυ αν ειναι χαζη η ερωτηση,αλλα δεν ξερω  πού υπαρχει  )


ναι

----------


## MRDYO

> Για καποιων που δεν εχει χρηματα γαι να αγοραση μια πρωτεινη ηπαρχη κατι αλλο καλο και εναλακτικο. μπορητε να αγορασεται γαλα σε σκονη. ενα φλιντζανι απο αυτο θα σας δοσει περιπου 32γρ. πρωτεινη. εαν προσθεσετε ακομα φρεσκο γαλα και μια μπαλα παγωτο το κτιπησετε και το ποιητε και τελοσ φατε και ενα γιαουρτι τοτε θα παρετε 50γρ. πρωτεινη που ειναι αρκετα


  :02. Affraid:

----------

